# Freshwater invertebrate ID Guide link



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

Good link if you havent seen this already on here....it has pics that can help....

http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/commondata/105385/freshwater_invertabrate_life.pdf


Mike


----------

